# Anyone planning on ordering from FastTech soon?



## KZOR (23/5/17)

I want to order something from FastTech but it is a very small item so thought that if anyone else was planning on ordering stuff then we might as well include my interest in that order.


----------



## craigb (23/5/17)

I wasn't until you asked, now I might be. 

I'll poke around the site a bit more and get back to you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SMOK (23/5/17)

I had to cancel my order with them last week, due to them responding with problems they having with S.A. Customs not releacing anything to do with Vape products. 
Just a heads up...


----------



## Quakes (23/5/17)

SMOK said:


> I had to cancel my order with them last week, due to them responding with problems they having with S.A. Customs not releacing anything to do with Vape products.
> Just a heads up...


You might be right, I ordered a few thing from China from another site, some vape related stuff some not. According to tracking updates, all the non vape related stuff is through customs but not the vape related stuff


----------



## Andre (23/5/17)

SMOK said:


> I had to cancel my order with them last week, due to them responding with problems they having with S.A. Customs not releacing anything to do with Vape products.
> Just a heads up...


That is now standard on each and every order. We all just tell them to go ahead with the suggested other shipping service. No problems. 

Why they do this is still a mystery. Certainly nothing to do with our Customs. Maybe it is their way of of coping with orders or fairly distribute shipping between service providers. Who knows.


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/5/17)

Andre said:


> That is now standard on each and every order. We all just tell them to go ahead with the suggested other shipping service. No problems.
> 
> Why they do this is still a mystery. Certainly nothing to do with our Customs. Maybe it is their way of of coping with orders or fairly distribute shipping between service providers. Who knows.



@Andre We've just ordered some hardware for ourselves, first time in a long time, and got the same story from them this morning. It isn't too small an order so would hate to lose it to customs. When's the last time you brought hardware in this way?

Fasttech one can never believe. Last year they spun me the tale that DHL/Fedex doesn't ship to SA 

Now they're going on about Turkey Post, and weaving customs into it. Why would a different postal service (turkey vs NL vs Sing) have anything to do with our customs.

I spent 15 years in that part of the world, they come up with real strange stories sometimes.


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/5/17)

Quakes said:


> You might be right, I ordered a few thing from China from another site, some vape related stuff some not. According to tracking updates, all the non vape related stuff is through customs but not the vape related stuff


@Quakes Did you receive any of the vape goodies since?


----------



## Andre (27/5/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Andre We've just ordered some hardware for ourselves, first time in a long time, and got the same story from them this morning. It isn't too small an order so would hate to lose it to customs. When's the last time you brought hardware in this way?
> 
> Fasttech one can never believe. Last year they spun me the tale that DHL/Fedex doesn't ship to SA
> 
> ...


I always only bring in small items - squonk bottles, coil units, atomizers and the like. Never have had a problem. Even with their tale. I just tell them to go ahead and use the alternative shipper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (27/5/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Quakes Did you receive any of the vape goodies since?


So far nothing, the delivery date is now Monday, but according to tracking it's still at customs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

